# Iam D & C.......this is what's helping me for now!



## amygurl (Aug 26, 2001)

After trying Calcium Caltrate...it really stopped me up







So i figured to try something with a little more mag in it. I went looking and found this....It's made by sundown.I bought it at K-Mart. It's Calcium,Magnesium w/ Zinc. This is what's in it....total carbohydrate <1 gdietary fiber <1 gcalcium (as calcium carbonate) 1 g (1000 mg)magnesium (as magnesium oxide) 400 mgzinc (as zinc oxide) 15 mgI take 1 a day with beakfast and a full glass of water somtimes 2. Usually within 2 to 3 hours I have a normal bm. Sometimes if my stomach feels upset from stress or if I go out to eat I will take a half a one with supper.This has been working for me for almost a month now.And I LOVE IT!







It's hard to find someting to work for you if u have both C & D. I hope this helps someone out there.







Goodluck with it!amygurl


----------



## djsker (Apr 24, 2002)

You said after taking it that you have a bm within 2 hours. Is that all the time? I guess what I am asking, is does it make you have a bm? I hate having a bm at work and would like to avoid someting that makes you have a bm.


----------



## amygurl (Aug 26, 2001)

When i have a bm....it's mostly only once a day. Two hours after the calcium and water. Right now though im back and forth on different calcium. I take this brand and I take calcium caltrate in the purple and white bottle.I have to watch though about taking to much of the calcium caltrate cause it stopes me up!







It has now. I took some MOM this morning And it's working some.If you want to ask anything else just email mebrianamy###hotmail.com


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

this is exactly the supplement I take for C/D (maybe not same brand but same stuff in it). I too found the other too constipating. I go to the higher proportion of calcium if feeling more D than C. This plus the hypno tapes have really helped me. Can't say it's as predictable as you but I'm much more regular now than before.nancy


----------

